# Cannot Load 8.0 or 8.1 Pro



## markpix (Jun 29, 2013)

I had Windows 8.1 Pro installed on a Seagate 1TB and Windows 7 Pro loaded on a Crucial 128G. They were in a standard HP 6754y desktop (AMD Athlon II 649, 8 G Ram). Running just fine. I was able to upgrade to a nice custom case with an Intel DH55HC board with a Clarkdale Intel Core i3 CPU 540 @ 3.07GHz. The unit had 2 Seagate 1TB drives. I wanted to transfer what I was doing on the HP to the better board. I did clean installs with 7 Pro before attempting the upgrade on both the Seagate 1TB 7200 and the 128 SSD and could not get 8 or 8.1 to fully load. I tried updating the BIOS, downloading from the windows.com/nfrdownload (for which I have legal codes for both 8 Pro and 8.1 Pro, OEM discs, etc...nothing. Error messages:
"We couldn't install Windows 8.1...we will revert your pc back to the way it was before installing Windows 8.1"
"winlogon.exe-Application Error....the required data was not placed into memory because of an I/O error status of 0xc0000001."
"Something happened...setup has failed to determine supported install choices"
If there is a fix so I may use the better machine I would greatly appreciate knowing what I need to do. Thank you. ML


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

do a clean install with the latest. if win7 pro from the hp came with the computer or is retail oem, it cannot be use on the new motherboard.


----------



## markpix (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks for the response. I should clarify. The new Intel board was a custom made tower. There were 2 Seagate 1TB drives (0 and 1), one had win 7 pro and the other was backup/data (I think). I have NO issues loading w-7 Pro on either the SSD or the Seagate. I cannot upgrade/load 8 or 8.1. For reasons that escape me, the older HP can accept w-7 pro than do an upgrade to 8, then 8.1 without issue


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Is the installation of windows 7 activated?


----------



## markpix (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm quite sure it is. However, I'll double-check and report back. Though quite possible, I can't imagine that I didn't activate BOTH the ssd and the Seagate 1TB (or at least one of them). Thank you so much. As you may imagine, I'm grasping at straws. ML


----------



## markpix (Jun 29, 2013)

I have not turned on the tower in question for a couple of days. Today I booted up the 128G SSD with Windows 7 Pro installed and double-checked that it was activated (it was). Once again, I tried the windows.com/nfrdownload without success. Then I installed the OEM disks, added the product key from my nfr download and, incredibly and mysteriously, it loaded 8.0 Pro. Can't possibly understand. Then ran updates until the "Upgrade to 8.1" appeared in the Store. Ran the downloads, installed and then at the very end I get the "Couldn't upgrade to Windows 8.1. Error code 0x8007025D-0x2000c". I've tried going to Store>Settings>sync updates; no help. Thanks for the help. ML


----------



## markpix (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm not sure how or why, but after two days of not using the tower I tried a batch file and it loaded 8.1. Problem solved. Thank you all.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

What batch file did you use?


----------



## markpix (Jun 29, 2013)

An IT guy I know was aware I was struggling with the upgrade to 8.1 and said he had received a file that he would burn to a flash drive. It's a 6.45G file titled Windows 8.1 upgrade. I don't know really what all it is but it worked. Since you've responded...I have two drives; the SSD with 8.1 and a standard 1TB with 7. On my other tower, I used to see at boot "Choose an Operating System", where I could choose 8.1 or 7. The PC just boots directly to 8.1 with no options for 7. In msconfig it only shows one OS (the one I'm currently booted to. Any ideas, Old Rich?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I'd guess that you overwrote the boot record when you installed 8


----------

